# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  SOUTHERN PRIDE ERROR CODES



## bbqcanuck (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All:

I am getting extremely desperate right now.  I am having a BBQ get together today and am trying out my new Southern Pride Smoker SC200.  Just when I am trying to get my smoker going for the first time - I am getting and error 10 code.  Of course, it is the weekend and I cannot get anyone at Southern Pride for help.  If I have to use my home oven - I will very upset - everyone is expecting smoked BB ribs today.  Can someone out there help me?  I am hoping it is just a stupid thing.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 24, 2012)

What did you find out?


----------



## bbqcanuck (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, it was a silly probe error code that I could not reset.  Since the probe was an option, Southern Pride programed the smoker for it.  I was going off the instruction booklet that did not have the probe - so I could not understand the error code.  Everything is working now.  I have asked for a list of error codes so I would know what to do in the future if something like this happens again.  Great customer service from these guys at Southern Pride.  Our little gathering turned out great despite not smoking the ribs.  My granddaughter (10 yrs)  flew from Alberta to Nova Scotia and was more excited to cut a red ribbon to unofficially open the takeout than anything else.  There is still more work before I open to the public - hopefully the end of August I will be up an running.


----------

